# Utah elk!!!



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

My sister in law just got an muzzleloader elk license for Monroe unit. Anyone have any info on this area? I'm pumped to go, average age for bulls killed there is 7!!!!! Should be some big boys.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

hunted in southeastern utah before for deer and seen some huge elk... but i dont know if thats by your unit or not...


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

Not familiar with Monroe, but I would jump at a chance to hunt elk anywhere in Eastern Utah.


----------



## nvfyrhntr (Aug 30, 2007)

One of the best elk units in utah, should be a great hunt. Tons of elk, although the muzzy hunt does come after the first rifle season.


----------

